
Elon Musk donates $1M to plant trees after testifying that he’s cash-poor - doener
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/29/20939016/elon-musk-mrbeast-tree-donation-1-million-spacex-tesla-testifying-no-cash
======
lavezza
Elon has a charitable foundation. This donation could have come from those
funds. I'm assuming those funds would not be considered part of this wealth in
regards to his cash-poor status.

------
elindbe2
One million dollars is ~1/23400 of his wealth. If you had $500,000 in your
investment accounts, that would be like donating $21.

------
Gabrielfair
Neophyte here with a stupid question. What if he just used a credit card to
donate money?

